# Alle IPs "sperren". Meine 2 IPs durchlassen. mod_rewrite



## suntrop (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich ändere gerade ein paar Dinge an einer Website und möchte deshalb vorübergehend alle Anfragen für meine Website auf /wartung.html umleiten. Um selber die Änderungen aber sehen zu können sollen alle Anfragen von meiner IP normal durchgelassen werden. Allerdings habe ich zwei IPs (zu Hause und Büro, beide fest)

Dazu habe ich in die .htaccess folgendes geschrieben:

```
RewriteCond %{REMOTE_ADDR} !^00.11.22.33$
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.website\.de\/wartung.html$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ \http://www.website.de/wartung.html [R=302,L]

RewriteCond %{REMOTE_ADDR} !^44.55.66.77$
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.website\.de\/wartung.html$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ \http://www.website.de/wartung.html [R=302,L]
```

Leider hört der Apache nicht nach der ersten RewriteRule auf und prüft dann ob eine Ungleichheit mit der zweiten IP besteht. Die ist im Büro nicht gegeben und deshalb werde ich umgeleitet. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass das [L] für Last steht und den Apache animiert dann auch aufzuhören. Oder liege ich da falsch?

Was kann ich ändern, damit meine zwei IPs alles sehen, alle andren aber umgeleitet werden?

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe.

Grüße
suntrop


----------



## IQ100 (7. März 2011)

Ich brauche auch mal Hilfe, kann mir einer mal den IP-Range der folgenden Regel entschlüsseln:

RewriteCond %{REMOTE_ADDR} "^62\.233\.(12[89]|1[3-9][0-9]|2[0-4][0-9]|25[0-5])"

Ich weiß diesen zwar will aber mal schauen ob ich die Regel richtig aufgestellt habe! 

*Zu suntrop:*


> > Leider hört der Apache nicht nach der ersten RewriteRule auf und prüft dann ob eine Ungleichheit mit der zweiten IP besteht. Die ist im Büro nicht gegeben und deshalb werde ich umgeleitet. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass das [L] für Last steht und den Apache animiert dann auch aufzuhören. Oder liege ich da falsch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

